# Bipolar speaker height



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a pair of Def Tech BP2X speakers that I want to use in my setup. I have a large family room with high ceilings. The current rear speakers are mounted about 10' high due to the location of how the speaker wire was run at the time of build. I'm not sure if I can drop the speaker wires as this wall has 3 large windows and mounds of insulation etc. 
My setup is: Denon 3313 receiver
Def Tech BP7002 for fronts
Def Tech CLR2002
Def Tech Studio Monitor 350's


Thanks


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Having the rear speakers at a higher level shouldn't present much of a problem. Mine are about 10' high, and sound great. If you mean side surrounds, they might need to be little lower, but may do ok at that height.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I could not possibly agree more with Dennis on this one.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the input.


----------

